# Country Cottage in CNY



## minnikin1 (Feb 3, 2003)

We have a small 2 br 1 bath cottage, recently remodeled for sale in
South Otselic, NY. Sound and very cute. 
House is located on a 1/2 acrea in the country - great views, walk to river. 
Perfect for down-sizing or country loving empty-nesters or as a starter home. 
64,900. 

Owner financing available.


----------



## Weasy68 (Jan 20, 2008)

Do you have any pictures available? Thanks. :bouncy:


----------

